# Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Juni 2009)

*Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt


----------



## Hackslash (30. Juni 2009)

*Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Was ist das denn und was soll das bitte kühlen? Meine Hand?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Immerhin kühlt der besser als ein Boxed Kühler und das auch noch leise


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

@Hackslash: Die meisten Käufer dieses Mainboards werden wohl Gehäuse verwenden, in die so etwas oder so etwas nicht reinpasst - das nur mal als Beispiel.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

@ Stephan

Passt der Big Shuriken auf das Zotac echt drauf?
ich meine, selbst mit dem kleinen wirds ja schon echt eng


----------



## micky12 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

hm ich wollte mir eigtl. den "kleinen" Shuriken kaufen doch jetzt weiß ich nicht welchen ich nehmen soll  hoffentlich gibts bald Tests


----------



## mortified_pinguin (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

hmm da bin ich mal gespannt... den kleinen Shuriken hab ich hier liegen. Für mein low profile Gehäuse wäre das sicherlich sehr gut


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

@D!str(+)yer: Das könnte in der Tat wegen dem nahe stehenden und hohen Chipsatzkühler zu eng sein, aber mir ging es gerade eigentlich nur um ein Mainboard, dass üblicherweise nicht in Bigtower- sondern in Kompaktgehäusen zum Einsatz kommt, in denen zum Beispiel das Netzteil oder die Gehäusewand die maximale Höhe des CPU-Kühlers deutlich einschränkt.
Zumindest der normale Shuriken passt - wenn auch knapp - auf das Zotac-Mainboard, wie DaxTrose hier schön auf Bildern festgehalten hat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-pc-q07-zotac9300-itx-wifi-12-mib-bilder.html


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Das meine ich aber auch, hab ja die selbe Kombi in einem Silverstone Sugo 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

ich hatte den kleinen shuriken auf meiner quad cpu in einem lian li pc-g50 tower...durch die mehr als ungünstige lage des netzteils, staute sich die hitze dermassen das ich nun auf wakü umgestiegen bin...hab es nicht bereut. ob die vierte pipe und 20mm mehr lüfter jetzt einen unterschied machen ? bin auf einen test gespannt.


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Ich denke der groesste Vorteil duerfte sein das er flacher ist.


----------



## Arhey (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Find das Ding süß^^
Für Barebone, HTPC oder ähnliches sicherlich nützlich.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Ich will einen Test für den haben und ihn mit meinem Mugen 2 vergleichen


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

ich hoffe die haben sich etwas einfallen lassen, damit man sich, falls man den Kühler wieder runter haben will, die Finger nicht so verrenken muss wie beim Shuriken. Da brauchte man noch ein Gelenk im Finger damit das klappt


----------



## micky12 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Der neue Shuriken passt auf das Zotac Board, allerdings ist das wirklich Millimeter Arbeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal schnell RAM wechseln is da nich D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



micky12 schrieb:


> Der neue Shuriken passt auf das Zotac Board, allerdings ist das wirklich Millimeter Arbeit
> 
> http://www.scythe.co.jp/images/kama/big-shuriken/big-shuriken-inst-mini-itx3.jpg
> 
> mal schnell RAM wechseln is da nich D




Holy Crap 
Damit besteht das teil ja wirklich nur noch aus dem CPU Kühler^^
Ich glaub ich muss die tage noch was shoppen


----------



## Henninges (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

lol...das sieht schon komisch aus...quasi nur lüfter...schön !


----------



## MixMasterMike (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Big Shuriken: CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Ich hab den Kühler bereits für meinen Phenom II X3 705e im Mini ITX Gehäuse Sugo SG05 von Silverstone und er ist wirklich sehr gut, absolut unhörbar auf vll 55% geregelt.


----------

